# neues mybuffed



## DerMavgier (24. Juni 2008)

also entweder bin ich zu dumm oder zu faul alles auszuprobieren, aber das neue mybuffed ist mir sehr suspect.
finde die neuen aufteilungen schlechter und unübersichtlicher als vorher. die schriften sind schlechter leserlich und irgendwie vermisse ich jetzt schon das alte mybuffed.

also zam: bitte ein ganz tolles tutorial als video oder das neue mybuffed zurück^^

wie siehts bei euch so aus? 
gute änderungen oder lieber die gute alte zeit zurück?


----------



## Flash Shock (24. Juni 2008)

Naja ist ja erst seit eben drauf, aber das mit den Gruppen find ich lustig!
Hab mal die Gruppe "Dethecus" erstellt , also alle Mann rein mit euch die auf Dethecus zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Juni 2008)

Die Anordnung auf der Hauptseite, kann man sich selbst gestalten. Einfach die Fenster wie gewünscht in die bevorzugte Reinfolge setzen. Ich find es extrem genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (24. Juni 2008)

hm..stimmt ja keine krittik...
wie soll ich sagen ? ...
tolle neue dinge bringt das neue mybuffed...
allerdings bringt es auch viele neue fragen würde ich sagen...


----------



## CmN (24. Juni 2008)

1. Soll es so sein, dass jede Seite keinen <title> hat?
2. Wenn man auf Suche nach Gruppe klickt kommt man auf einer Seite mit folgender Fehlermeldung: 

```
Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (userstart)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)			Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(63)		 Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)			 require_once("/var/www/m")
```

3. Mir kommt es so vor als gäbe es 2 Profile von mir: 
   1. Profil. Das normale Mybuffed-Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/115891
   2. Profil. Mein WoW-Charaktere-Profil: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2768377 (nicht lachen über die Ausrüstung^^)
Die beiden Profile sind definitiv nicht mit einander komplett gekoppelt. Sonst würden im Mybuffed-Profil meine restlichen Helden zu finden sein und im WoW-Charakter-Profil meine richtiger Avartar von Mybuffed (puh, langer Satz^^).


----------



## Zandy (24. Juni 2008)

1. unter dem Charakterbild wird die Gilde nicht mehr angezeigt. Habe noch keine Einstellung gefunden.

2. in der Charakterauswahl werde nur 5 dargestellt aber nur die mit niedrigsten lvl wie kann man das einstellen so das die 70er oder die öfters gezoggt werden angezeigt werden.

3. Einstellungen > Persönlich > kan man das Land nicht auswählen bzw, eintragen.

4. wo ist das Fenster hingekommen mit den  Besuchern von der Seite.


----------



## Kelmar (24. Juni 2008)

Also mir gefällt das neue Buffed nicht so wirklich.Die "Active User" zb und auch die Leute die dein Profil besucht haben sind sowas von fizzelig klein geworden das man fast nichts mehr erkennt.Ich weiß die Mühe durchaus zu schätzen um Buffed zu verbessern,aber bisher hab ich nichts gefunden was ich besser finde als das alte Buffed.


----------



## Derby (24. Juni 2008)

Seid dem neuen myBuffed seid gestern sind meine 70er Cahrs verschwunden. Das heist sie werden nicht mehr in der Charauswahl angezeigt, auch nicht unter den Einstellungen. Über die Namen-Links im Blog kann ich sie zwar noch aufrufen aber eben nicht über die liste.
Is da irgendwas schiefgegangen?

Derby


----------



## DreiHaare (24. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällt weder das Design, noch finde ich es besonders übersichtlich. Ganz im Gegenteil ist die Übersichtlichkeit schwer auf der Strecke geblieben. Hinzu kommen teilweise grässliche Farben bei den Änderungs-Buttons, die Texte auf diesen kann man kaum lesen. Ich gestehe, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2008)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das neue Buffed nicht so wirklich.Die "Active User" zb und auch die Leute die dein Profil besucht haben sind sowas von fizzelig klein geworden das man fast nichts mehr erkennt.Ich weiß die Mühe durchaus zu schätzen um Buffed zu verbessern,aber bisher hab ich nichts gefunden was ich besser finde als das alte Buffed.



Das sind Kleinigkeiten, kann man noch anpassen. :-)


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2008)

Zandy schrieb:


> 1. unter dem Charakterbild wird die Gilde nicht mehr angezeigt. Habe noch keine Einstellung gefunden.



Notiert.



> 2. in der Charakterauswahl werde nur 5 dargestellt aber nur die mit niedrigsten lvl wie kann man das einstellen so das die 70er oder die öfters gezoggt werden angezeigt werden.



Da gibt es momentan ein kleines Problem, die Chars und Zuordnungen sind aber alle noch vorhanden - keine Panik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 3. Einstellungen > Persönlich > kan man das Land nicht auswählen bzw, eintragen.



Mh - prüfen wir.



> 4. wo ist das Fenster hingekommen mit den  Besuchern von der Seite.



Die Bilder sind kleiner, darum fallen sie wohl nicht so schnell ins Auge.


----------



## Danni der Hordler (24. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen liebes Buffed team.

Da ich auch im Interesse das anderen usern handeln möchte, und auch neulinge (so wie mir) der Zugriff auf der FAQ datenban wichtig ist, möchte ich mal kurzerhand diesen Fehler melden. neben bei möchte ich wissen ob es andere User auch haben!

und zwa wenn man auf die Client FAQ zugreifen will, bekomme ich folgenden Fehlersatz!!!


Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (getbuffed)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(63)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")


(Skriptpfad: http://my.buffed.de/getbuffed/content/client_faq)
MFG: Euer Danni!


----------



## Kelmar (24. Juni 2008)

Das selbe Prinzip wenn in deinem Liebslingssupermarkt alles immer an seinem Platz zu finden war, und du so nicht mehr suchen musstest sondern eben weißt wo alles ist.Nun hat der Supermarkt umgebaut und jetzt geht das " wo ist was " suchen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So langsam find ich mich zurecht...learning by doing *g*


Das mit dem Land kann ich bestätigen, kann mein Land ebenfalls nicht ändern.



Hm ich glaub eine mögliche To Do - Liste wäre praktisch:


 - Bilder vom Active User & die Besucher des Profils sehr klein

 - Land nicht wählbar
 - der Link zum Gruppensuchen spukt folgenden Fehler aus: 





> Caught Exception:
> 
> Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
> Invalid controller specified (userstart)
> ...


----------



## Loewenherz2008 (24. Juni 2008)

früher konnte man inaktive oder falsche chars einfach rauslöschen aus seinem profil diese funktion fehlt mir irgendwie ganz oder hab ich den button übersehen ?

ich find das neue designe schrecklich und will das allte wieder haben


----------



## Kelmar (24. Juni 2008)

Ein weiterer "Bug" wenn man auf "Meine mybuffed-Seite" klickt und dort in der Übersicht auf die Zahl bei "Neue Persönliche Nachrichten" klickt kommt das hier:




> Caught Exception:
> 
> Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
> Invalid controller specified (forums)
> ...




Zudem...kanns sein das man keine Comments mehr zu Blogs anderer Leute schreiben kann?Hatte versucht bei 2 unterschiedlichen Mitgliedern einen Comment zu ihrem Blog zu verfassen, aber jedesmal kam das ich keine Berechtigung dazu hätte ? oO


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2008)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Ein weiterer "Bug" wenn man auf "Meine mybuffed-Seite" klickt und dort in der Übersicht auf die Zahl bei "Neue Persönliche Nachrichten" klickt kommt das hier:




Die Link-Probleme sind das kleinste Problem - das ist passiert, als wir vom Test-System aufs Live-System transferiert haben. Wird morgen behoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (24. Juni 2008)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht mal auf meine eigene Buffed Seite komme..
Kann mir jedes andere myBuffed Profil angucken, aber bei mir kommt eine Fehlermeldung vom IE:

"Die Seite http://..... kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das Fenster wird geschlossen"

Benutze hier Internet Explorer 7

Geht bei euch meine Profilseite?


lg, Epi


----------



## Headhunter1988 (24. Juni 2008)

thoa...was soll ich von dem neuen mybuffed halten?is zwar ganz nett und so aber völliges chaos wenn ihr mich fragt^^

meine chars werden gar nicht mehr angezeigt,mybuffed meinte ich bräuchte blasc,hab ich ja auch aber trotzdem,kein char da weder in der liste noch über denn button aufrubar und wenn ich dann auf blasc geh oder sonst was worauf ich verlinkt werde bekomme ich auch diesen fehler der ier schön öfter gepostet wurde.

ich bin auch für das alte mybuffed.das einzige was ich gut finde an dem neuen mybuffed ist die gruppenfunktion aber das wa es dann auch schon!


mfg Headhunter


----------



## Xeliana Loewenhaupt (24. Juni 2008)

Dann mal meine Fehlerliste:

-der Button um Einstellungen abzuspeichern, egal ob mybuffed Einstellungen oder Profilbild oder Motto, ist bei mir eine weisse Flaeche mit gelbem Rand. Ist aber nur ein Anzeigefehler, funktionieren tut er.

-In der Spielinteressenuebersicht fehlt Warhammer Online

Browser: Firefox 3


----------



## Cochainatic (24. Juni 2008)

Leute was geht denn ab bei euch????

Muss der Werksstudent mal seine Programmierfähigkeiten zeigen und versagt? Also ich finde meine Hauptcharaktere nicht mehr und es sind nur noch Mini-Twinks von anderen Servern zu sehen!

Übersichtlichkeit, ist ein Attribut, dass sich das neue Layout nicht anheften darf!!!

NEVER TOUCH A RUNNING SYSTEM!!

/golfclap


----------



## lavidia (24. Juni 2008)

irgendwie fehlt mein MAIN char..kann mir jemand helfen..alle anderen chars sind da


----------



## Orrosh (24. Juni 2008)

jop, der fehlt auch .. eigentlich sogar beide Mainchars .. naja ..  mal schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn ich das Spiel wieder gestartet und die chardaten übertragen habe.

Oben habe ich irgendwo gelesen (von einem buffed-mitarbeiter), dass man die anzeigbaren Elemente selbst einstellen könne. Finde ich das nicht oder hat sich das nicht verändert? Ich finde unter "Einstellungen -> mybuffed" nur die bekannten Features .. und da fällt mir auch auf: Ich kann als Schema "Shakes & Fidget" anwählen, aber das einzige, was an das alte Schema erinnert, sind die Pilze O.o .. _dafür_ brauche ich kein Schema .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chainsawKiller (24. Juni 2008)

es fehlen irgendwie bei mir alle 70er, 
und herholen kann ich die auch nicht mehr, weil ich atm keinen aktiven WoW Account habe.
Frag mich warum gerade die verschwinden und die ganzen lvl 1er bankchars usw noch da sind...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

hm, bei mir fehlen auch zwei charaktere. main und bankchar. nach beenden von wow steht zwar da, upload erfolgreich, aber bei mybuffed ist nix zu sehen.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2008)

Mir gefallen die Neuerungen leider ÜBERHAUPT NICHT. Das Design wirkt irgendwie holprig und nicht mehr so schön und stimmig wie das alte, ganz abgesehen von der Sache mit den verschwundenen Main-Chars. Die persönliche Startseite wurde meiner Meinung nach am schlimmsten verunstaltet (teilweise grauenhafte Farbwahl) und den Sinn dieser "Neuigkeiten", die jetzt über den persönlichen Informationen thronen kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Kann man da nicht eine Möglichkeit einbauen, das nach persönlichem Geschmack deaktivieren zu können? Das gleiche gilt für die Sache mit den Gruppen, die ich schon bei studivz überflüssig genug finde.

+ Diverse Submit-Buttons sind nicht richtig erkennbar
+ Geschlecht wird zumindest in meinem Fall nicht richtig dargestellt
+ Online-User werden als offline angezeigt

Ich bin auch eindeutig dafür, dass alte mybuffed BITTE, BITTE zu reanimieren.

PS: Die Videos, die über youtube angezeigt werden, kann man trotz angezeigter Funktion nicht löschen. Find ich auch etwas nervig und aus diesem Grund werd ich die Funktion auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Denknix (24. Juni 2008)

Find das neue mybuffed nicht Schlecht aber einige Sachen funktionieren noch nicht richtig z.B. der Bilder upload!

Weiterhin wäre es schön wenn man bei der Shoutbox kein Timelimit fürs schreiben hat oder jedenfalls keine 5min warten muss!


----------



## Ymenia (24. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> es fehlen irgendwie bei mir alle 70er,
> und herholen kann ich die auch nicht mehr, weil ich atm keinen aktiven WoW Account habe.
> Frag mich warum gerade die verschwinden und die ganzen lvl 1er bankchars usw noch da sind...



Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ein 70er ist mir im Profil geblieben, alle anderen sind nicht mal mehr in der Datenbank zu finden, da sie Sonderzeichen im Namen haben. Bei den Chars, die nicht mehr in der Liste stehen, ist noch das alte Profil zu sehen (da steht auch alles korrekt).

Ich find das neue buffed verdammt unübersichtlich und über die Neuerung des Profils sind viele Sachen verloren gegangen. Die Einstellungen sind merkwürdig unterteilt und einige neue Dinge waren unnötig (zB Gruppen). 
Ich war mit dem alten Mybuffed vollkommen zufrieden. Schlicht und einfach zu bedienen, trotzdem alles drin, was man wissen wollte.
Aber naja das neue ist jetzt da und ändert wird sich wahrscheinlich (wie bei Blizzard - tschuldigung den Kommentar konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen) so oder so nichts, egal wie sehr wir uns aufregen.


----------



## Sleepysimon (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht mybuffed überhaupt nicht und es kann auch nicht am Proxy/squid liegen, habe dort schon alles überprüft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

finde besonders die schrift relativ schlecht.
und anonsten seh ich bei meinem blog die letzten user nid ..

blog titel sind ehrlich gsagt sh...

in den einstellungen
wähle dein land .. kann aber nid anwählen?

fand das alte besser ehrlich gesagt .. ok titelseite selber machen find ich gut aber da bin ich im normalfall eh nie
nur finde die die meine blogs besuchen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei spam ich gern zurück und schau mal wer das so war ..


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bei mir geht mybuffed überhaupt nicht und es kann auch nicht am Proxy/squid liegen, habe dort schon alles überprüft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kommen auf deinen blog ..


----------



## Zanryu (24. Juni 2008)

naja, es gibt mehrere änderungen, die noch bearbeitet werden müssen:

a) Wie schon erwähnt, der Gilden-Name / Link wurde rausgenommen

b) Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es anscheinend keine Begrenzung mehr für den "Über mich" bereich mehr gibt, ist das beabsichtigt, oder wie vorher 3.000 Zeichen?

c) das Problem mit nicht geladen werden, tritt nur dann auf, wenn man auf seinem eigenen profil und dann auf dessen startseite ist, warum auch immer

d) das halt einige chars fehlen, naja, darüber kann man eigentlich nur schmunzeln und heute nochmal uploaden lassen


----------



## Shapey (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also so im grossen und ganzen ist das neue my buffed schon ganz ok. Nur doof ist wenn ich meine chars sehe das da nur die ganz kleinen da sind und wenn ich auf alle anzeigen gehe seh ich die zwar in der mitte nur wenn ich drsuf klicke um sie anzuschauen komme ich auf irgendeiner anderen buffed seite raus.
Es könnten aber mal neue Mottos mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch irgendwann.
Mal schauen wann ich wieder auf meine my buffed seite kann^^ Da leider geht das auf einmal nicht mehr kommt nur die meldung das die seite zur zeit nicht angezeigt werden kann, also so als wenn man offline ist und ins internet will^^
Also na mal abwarten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (24. Juni 2008)

Also vom Design her fand ich das alte mybuffed irgendwie schöner. Also da hätten sie keine Änderungen machen müssen. Kann man nur die Aufteilung des Designs rückgängig machen?

Die neuen Funktionen sind ja soweit ok.

Was mich dort aber stört, ist das bei den Gruppen-Foren alles an Text so "zusammengepappt" wird. Es müssen ja dort keine BB-Codes eingebaut werden, aber sowas wie Absätze und Leerzeilen wären schon mal ne sinnige Erfindung, da man dann den Text besser lesen kann.


----------



## EvilDivel (24. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiß die Mühe zu schätzen aber ganz ehrlich gesagt finde ich das myBuffed Design nicht sonderlich berauschend die Schrift ist nicht die Tollste und auch so passt alles irgendwie im Profil nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Sebastian Superbär (24. Juni 2008)

also bei mir zeigt er nur ne leere seite an. egal ob bei meinem eigenen profil oder bei der mybuffed hauptseite...

mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Zanryu (24. Juni 2008)

mir is eben noch aufgefallen, dass ich den blog eines anderen mitgliedes nicht kommentieren konnte.

gibt es dafür eine neue einstellung oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Minati (24. Juni 2008)

So an sich sieht das neue mybuffed nicht schlecht aus, aber auch ich habe einen Fehler entdeckt.

Die Blogs soll man ja auf myspace verlinken(uploaden? ka) können. Aber sobald ich auf den Link klicke passiert folgendes: nichts. Okay .. copy & paste geht auch, aber das ist ja nicht der sinn der sache


----------



## Namj (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch nur eine leere Seite (mybuffed und Meine mybuffed Seite).
Opera 9.50
Firefox 2.0.0.14


----------



## Svkkvbvs (24. Juni 2008)

anfürsich find ich das neue mybuffed ganz nett, noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig von den neuen fuktionen her. aber ich denke mir die leute von der community haben sich so viel mühe gegeben, das man es wirklich zu schätzen wissen sollte. (wie lange hats gedauert bis mybuffed wieder on war!? bin nämlich um 23.30 uhr ins bett gegangen *gg*)
allerdings stört mich dass man bei "über mich" nur noch so wenig posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das könnt ihr doch einer frau mit redebedürfnis nicht anntun! *nervös hin und her rutsch*
oder kann ich das über das erstellen einer grafik umgehen?


----------



## Orrosh (24. Juni 2008)

ich melde auch eine leere Seite ..


----------



## Buldog K D K (24. Juni 2008)

Ansich ist das Neue mybuffed super aber irgendwie dachte ich mir beim Videoteil das ich Videos Hochladen kann aber komme nicht klar der rest ist super und da muss ich nicht Mecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre nett wenn mir wer das mit Videos Hochladen erklären kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei Youtube ist auch ein Konto Vorhanden

MFG BulldogKDK


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juni 2008)

Ich muß mich einigen Vorrednern anschließen. Bin nicht sonderlich begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Gut, daß ein Haufen meiner Chars weg ist - wird ja dann irgendwann gefixed.

2. Daß ich oben links nicht mehr wie gewohnt mit "Hallo Dalmus" begrüßt werde, sondern mit meinem Loginnamen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neeeee, das will ich eigentlich nicht.

3. "Mitglieder von deinen Servern" - who cares? Ich will sie alle sehen. Und wieder mit Fotos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. In der Friendlist gibt es Probleme mit Umlauten (Sonderzeichen) - wird denke ich dann wohl auch bald gefixed.

5. Gruppen... was ist das? Wofür ist das gut? Warum kann ich durch vorhandene Gruppen nicht einfach durch-browsen?

Fazit: Ich will mein altes myBuffed wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaktimaran (24. Juni 2008)

hm das alte wiederhaben ... ist mir letztlich ziemlich latte - man wird sich auch an das neue gewöhnen, und wenn halt $_NAME 2.0 der hype ist (ich dachte der wär schon rum), muss man 's halt ertragen

wofür ich aber dringend plädieren würde, das alte wieder aktiv zu schalten, bis das neue aus dem alpha-status raus ist! dat nervt ...


----------



## Ondris (24. Juni 2008)

Bei allem Respekt vor dem buffed-team, man will ja immer auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben und den Usern möglichst immer das Neueste bieten. Das wäre ja soweit ok, doch was hier grad an Veränderungen vorgenommen wird, sieht mir irgendwie nach einem totalen Murks aus. Mir scheint, als ob man krampfhaft versucht ein Modul einzubauen, dass irgendwie nicht zum Gesamtbild passt. Nun haben wir ein Mischmasch aus neu und alt und keiner hat so wirklich den Überblick...

Sorry für meine Kritik, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Gruss
Ondris


----------



## Dormelosch (24. Juni 2008)

Meine Chars sind alle weg bis auf die die ich nie spiele..... Siehe Threat (sorry - hätte nicht gedacht dass in einer Umfrage gemotzt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kelmar (24. Juni 2008)

Hm das ich keine Comments zu Blogs verfassen kann nervt mich etwas sehr.Es kommt immer so eine nette rote Schrift "Du hast keine Erlaubniss Beiträge zu erstellen"


Wirklich extrem nervig


----------



## Dormelosch (24. Juni 2008)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Hm das ich keine Comments zu Blogs verfassen kann nervt mich etwas sehr.Es kommt immer so eine nette rote Schrift das ich dazu keine Berechtigung hätte...
> 
> 
> Wirklich extrem nervig



Ich finde es nervig, dass der Titel des Blogs und die Zeile für Kommentare 50% des Autoblocks einnimmt. Da steht ein Satz zum neuen Item und die dreifache Menge an unnutzem Zeug.

Übrigens - wenn wir schon dabei sind - ich hätte gerne das alte Design von Blasc zurück. Dem trauere ich immernoch nach.


----------



## Kelmar (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab grad festgestellt das ich auch keine "Erlaubniss" habe Comments zu EIGENEN Blogs zu schreiben.....ist doch ein Witz oder? oO


----------



## hasenkeks (24. Juni 2008)

Da ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen habe, bin ich nicht sicher, ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat. Als ich eben auf einem MyBuffed-Profil war, ist mir aufgefallen, das bei der Schaltfläche "Profil melden" nicht der Anzeigename zu lesen ist, sondern der, den man zum Login verwendet. Ich war noch auf anderen Profilen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das überall, oder zumindest häufiger vorkommt. Ich nehme mal an, dass das ein Fehler ist. Immerhin weist Ihr bei der Registrierung extra darauf hin, dass man unterschiedliche Anzeige- und Anmelde-Namen verwenden soll, um eine höhere Accountsicherheit zu gewährleisten.


Ansonsten habe ich über das neue MyBuffed bisher nichts zu meckern. Ich muss mich da sicherlich noch etwas dran gewöhnen, aber die neuen Funktionen sind ganz schön!


----------



## Takius (24. Juni 2008)

-Ich kann keine Blogeinträge anderer mehr kommentieren.
-Andere können meine Einträge nicht mehr kommentieren.
-Meist krieg ich ne weiße Seite mit unglaublich vielen zeilen die mir glaube ich nur sagen wollen 'Diese Seite ist kaputt,verzieh dich'. Komische Fehlermeldungen mysql oder so.
-Es ist noch langsamer, als es vorher schon war.


----------



## Commander Thor (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir Fehlt mein Haubtchar "Legosa / Todeswache / Level:60" die anderen kleinen Twinks und die Bankchars sind noch da das nutzt mir aber recht wenig wenn mein Main Weg ist!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Blocks sind noch da in Blask wird er auch noch erkannt und geführt. Wird das noch behoben????? Denn ohne meinen Main ist alles für mich sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten finde ich das neue buffed nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namj (24. Juni 2008)

Leere Seite Bug bei Opera/Firefox ist behoben.
Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (24. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bei mir geht mybuffed überhaupt nicht und es kann auch nicht am Proxy/squid liegen, habe dort schon alles überprüft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch für das alte mybuffed gestimmt, denn:

- viele meiner Chars sind verschwunden, natürlich genau die, die ich am aktivsten spiele. Wenn ich unter "Charaktere" die Chars eingebe finde ich sie wieder, verlinkt mit dem alten(!) Mybuffed. Charaktere mit Sonderzeichen lassen sich wie immer nicht finden.
- die Chars werden auch nicht mehr schön nach lvl geordnet, sonder gar nicht, die stehen wild durcheinander (zumindest ich erkenne da keine Ordnung)
- ich habe Probleme mit den Schriftgröße. Auf meinem mybuffed Profil ist die viel zu klein, ich kann fast nichts lesen, also muss ich sie mit strg und Mausrad rollen vergrößen. Blöderweise vergrößert das überall die Schrift, d.h. auf der restlichen HP kann ich nichts mehr lesen, weil sich hier die Schriften überschneiden, also zu groß sind, besonders beim Menü macht sich das bemerktbar....
- die hellgrauen Buttons mit weißer Schrift sind nicht wirklich lesbar, nicht mal mit markieren kann man da was lesen, weil's nicht markiert wird.
- das mit den Boxen verschieben ist wohl das sinnloseste an dem neuen Mybuffed
- das Gruppensystem sagt mir persönlich auch nicht zu.
- im alten Mybuffed hatte ich drin stehen, dass ich weiblich bin. Als ich meine Einstellungen aufgerufen hab, war weder ein Punkt bei w oder m, aber im Profil stand weiblich drin. Dann habe ich ein Punkt bei weiblich reingemacht und seit dem wird bei mir kein Geschlecht mehr angezeigt?!
- ich frage mich wieso so viel auf Englisch ist. Z.B. Der Text unter "Dieses Profil melden". Genauso die Zeitangaben der Blogs. Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr nicht-deutschsprachige User habt, und wenn doch, dann sind das max. 1 auf 10.000. Ich mag Englisch, aber mich regt es auf, wenn alles auf Englisch sein muss, vor allem diese ganzen Anglizismen, immerhin leben wir in Deutschland (naja und Schweiz und Österreich^^).
- Wenn ich Mybuffed Profile aufrufe bin ich immer noch unter "Home", das ist zwar nicht gravierend, aber doch irgendwie seltsam.

Mehr Fehler habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, aber ich hab auch noch nicht alles angeschaut.^^

Fazit: Bis auf die Foto und Blog Kategorisierung ist das alte Mybuffed wesentlich besser. Klar respektiere ich eure Ideen und den ganzen Programmierstress, aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung, ihr hättet lieber den Charakterplaner weiterbringen sollen, der wirklich klasse ist, aber für manche Klassen unbrauchbar ist, als eine 2. Baustelle aufzureißen, bei denen alles nur halb funktioniert.


----------



## Astiria (24. Juni 2008)

Rotze...mehr gibs net zu sagen.
...ach doch... bei mir funzen ALLE Dinge die hier schon erwähnt wurden nicht.


----------



## FruchTZwercH (24. Juni 2008)

wenn ich im mybuffed highlight auf "wrath of the lychee king" klicke dann komm folgende fehlermeldung:



> The page isn't redirecting properly
> 
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> 
> ...



ansonst doch ein wenig unübersichtlich

Edit: meine chars sind wieder aufgetaucht... die waren zwischenzeitig heute auch weg, aber alle, nicht nur die 70er. sind aber wie gesagt wieder da, mit allen stats


----------



## Narayan (24. Juni 2008)

So Leute, beruhigt euch alle mal wieder!
Ich weiß, ich mag vielleicht naiv erscheinen... aber mir kann kein Mensch erzählen, dass das schon ein fertiges Release ist. Die Applikation ist mehr als buggy. Das ist mehr eine frühe Alpha als irgendwas fertiges.
Meine Theorie:
Da hat ein armer Entwickler den Test- mit dem Liveserver verwechselt und jetzt wird gerade verzweifelt nach dem aktuellsten Backup gesucht um das wieder gerade zu biegen.
Eine andere Erklärung gibts für mich nicht, denn wenn buffed diese Bugsammlung ernsthaft so online gestellt hat, verlier ich meinen Glauben.


----------



## Maladin (24. Juni 2008)

Man kann von Umfragen und ähnlichem halten, was man will. Diese hier ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu früh an den Start gegangen (_Heute, 00:57_).

Lieber Threadersteller ... etwas mehr Geduld.


> also entweder bin ich zu dumm oder zu faul alles auszuprobieren, aber das neue mybuffed ist mir sehr suspect.



Es ist viel zu früh darüber zu urteilen. Lasst Zam und B3N die Chance, die letzten Ecken und Kanten auszubügeln. Nehmt euch Zeit und testet lieber alle neuen Features und gebt Mybuffed 2 mal mehr Zeit.

Nutzen .. spielen .. entdecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/wink maladin


----------



## Ocian (24. Juni 2008)

Es wird an allen Fehlern gearbeitet. Was benötigt wird ist aber das Feedback zu den Fehlern. Also einfach etwas Gedult und dennoch immer schön weiter die Fehler die ihr bemerkt reinschreiben, was auch schön wäre ist, dass sobald ihr merkt das Fehler verschunden sind oder sich verändert haben, dass ihr erneutes Feedback gebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jungs arbeiten dran, gebt ihnen Zeit und auch mal ne Stunde im Sauerstoffzelt *g*


----------



## Zanryu (24. Juni 2008)

jeah meine chars sind wieder respawnt XD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

meine chars werden auch wieder angezeigt, dennoch, das alte mybuffed war schöner *grinst*

aber auch an das neue werde ich mich zu gegebener zeit gewöhnen.


----------



## Waldman (24. Juni 2008)

Prinzipiell nette Sache, nur bitte Schrift-Fonts anpassen, ist ja furchtbar. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man das schon veröffentlicht hat? Für mich sieht das noch nach Beta-Status aus.

MfG


----------



## Natálya (24. Juni 2008)

Also meine Chars sind auch wieder da, aber:
Man kann ja eintragen welche Chars sichtbar sein sollen und welche nicht. Das habe ich gemacht. So wie's aussieht werden aber nur 5 Chars angezeigt (an für sich eine gute Sache, wobei 5 glaub schon n bissl wenig ist). Von den 5 Chars habe ich 3 so eingestellt, dass nur ich sie sehe. Aber ich habe noch andere Chars, die da angezeigt werden sollen, aber nicht unter die 5 Chars fallen, die man anzeigen kann, also werden für andere Leute nur 2 Chars angezeigt. Weiß nicht ob ich das verständlich erklärt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann sind die Chars auch nach wie vor nicht wirklich sortiert und wenn ich bei einem das "Main" Häkchen anklicke tut sich nix.


----------



## Dormelosch (24. Juni 2008)

LOL, jetzt sind die fehlenden wieder da und die die noch da waren sind weg!

Achso, eine neue Seite für die Chars - sorry aber ich möchte die schnell durchklicken können und nicht nachher 100 Fenster haben! Was soll den der Mist. Wenn ich ein neues Fenster will dann kann ich das auch auswählen und brauche diese Funktion nicht immer. Wie gesagt, bitte um Himmelswillen die neue Seite beim Klick auf den eigenen Char entfernen, das ist ja schrecklich.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juni 2008)

finds generell ganz nett! Vor allem ds mit den Gruppen is ne gute idee!

Aber bei mir häufen sich 3 probs an!

1.Wenn ich im Mybuffed menü auf charaktere gehe , kann ich die angezeigten info nicht sehen , da das ,,feld,, zu klein ist! ( Ich meine die einstellung der einzelnen chars , wer gezeigt werden soll usw ) Ein kleiner Scrollbalken wäre da ganz nett , damit auch leute mit niedriger auflösung ihre chars bearbeiten können!

2. Bestimmt Buchstaben werden nicht richtig angezeigt  , u .A ,  í ì á à ú ó  , usw.

3. Ich kann meine Fenster nicht verschieben! Kann mir bitte einer sagen wo das geht? Per click n drag gehts nicht und in den Einstellungen steht auch nix davon!

Bl00d


----------



## Gastro (24. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Link-Probleme sind das kleinste Problem - das ist passiert, als wir vom Test-System aufs Live-System transferiert haben. Wird morgen behoben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROFL ?!!?

Sicher test serevr XD -.- 

Das ist ein guter scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47458 *hust*

Was habt ihr getestet wieviele Bugs ihr einbauen könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne scherz bei seite, kann ja immer mal pasieren aber wen man sowas schon testet ^^ wie auch immer hoffe ihr bekommt dsa noch in den griff.



MFg:Gastro


----------



## Natálya (24. Juni 2008)

Also wegen den Geschlechtern nochmal: ich hab mal männlich eingetragen, dann wird's angezeigt, wenn ich weiblich anklicke dann nicht.
Die Buttons haben jetzt ne dunkle Farbe, also kann man auch lesen was drauf steht.
Das Problem der Charakterreihenfolge besteht immer noch. Ich bin auch starkt dafür, dass man mehr als nur 5 Charakter anzeigen lassen kann. Und bitte übersetzt das "Show complete list" wie auch das ganze andere Zeug, das auf Englisch da steht.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, bei den Blogs, die auf der Startseite meines Profils stehen steht nur "Kategorie" dran. Auf der Blogseite stehen die Kategorien aber richtig dran.


----------



## DerMavgier (24. Juni 2008)

also mittlerweile ist mybuffed2.0 nun wirklich ganz gut.
ich finde es zwar immer noch nicht besser als das alte aber mit der zeit ändert sich das schon.
naja der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier^^

UND: gestern abend noch die shoutbox gefunden und das behebt ja wohl alle bugs und mankos die es (noch) gibt, vor allem wenn sich zam und b3n soo "lieb" haben wie gestern nacht^^


----------



## Winn (24. Juni 2008)

Ich selber finde MyBuffed 2.0 eine super sache!

Da sieht man wenigstens das buffed.de erweitert wird. Ich selber freue mich schon auf weitere neue Features^^
Anforderungen oder wüsche hab ich selber keine. Ich lass mich einfach überraschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juni 2008)

ich kann mich nur den Posts anschliessen das allte Mybuffed war besser^^ . mal sehen was es noch alles so kommt^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuxAquila (24. Juni 2008)

Also, da ich hier ja neu bin, nich alle Funktionen von dem alten kenne, weiß ich aber dennoch das alte zu schätzen. 

Ich konnte beim alten wehnigstens meine Chars anschauen, dieses ist nu nicht mehr möglich, jedesmal wenn ich dieses mache, springt er auf die startseite von MyBuffed. 

Seit kurzem ist es mir noch niemals mehr gegeben, irgend eine seite von mybuffed zu sehen, jedesmal erhalte ich nur eine leere seite(FireFox 3.0) Der IE7 zeigt mir immerhin 

[codebox]Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 

   Wahrscheinlichste Ursachen:
Sie haben keine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt. 
Es ist ein Problem mit der Website aufgetreten. 
Die Adresse enthält eventuell einen Tippfehler. 

   Mögliche Vorgehensweise: 
     Diagnose von Verbindungsproblemen  

     Weitere Informationen 

Das Problem kann aus verschiedenen Gründen aufgetreten sein: 

Die Internetkonnektivität ist verloren gegangen. 
Die Website ist temporär nicht verfügbar. 
Der Domänennamenserver (DNS) ist nicht erreichbar. 
Der Domänennamenserver (DNS) verfügt über keinen Eintrag für die Domäne der Website. 
Wenn dies eine (sichere) HTTPS-Adresse ist, dann klicken Sie auf "Extras", "Internetoptionen", "Erweitert" und stellen Sie sicher, dass die SSL- und TLS-Protokolle im Sicherheitsabschnitt aktiviert sind. 

Für Offlinebenutzer

Sie können weiterhin Feeds und einige vor kurzem angezeigte Webseiten anzeigen.
Gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor, um abonnierte Feeds anzuzeigen: 

Klicken Sie auf Favoritencenter , auf Feeds und anschließend auf den Feed, den Sie anzeigen möchten. 

Gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor, um vor kurzem angezeigte Webseiten anzuzeigen (funktioniert eventuell nicht für alle Seiten) 

Klicken Sie auf das Menü Extras  und anschließend auf Offlinebetrieb. 
Klicken Sie auf Favoritencenter , auf Verlauf und anschließend auf die Seite, die Sie anzeigen möchten. 


[/codebox]

an, doch da cih hier grade im Forum schreibe, wird es wohl nicht an der verbindung liegen. ^^

vllt Fixt ihr das alles noch, so dass man das mybuffed nutzen kann ^^ wär mal lieb und echt nice von euch


----------



## KillerTrippy (24. Juni 2008)

naja um die seite zu beurteilen müsste ich die seite erstmal sehen (firefox 3.0)


----------



## Iuran (24. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts denn aus, warum kann ich die png Bilddateien nicht hochladen? So kann ich die IngameScreens aus AoC gar nicht direkt hochladen is ziemlich doof.

Wäre nett wenn alle Bildformate unterstützt würden.

Außerdem bin ich dafür, dass man unter Charackter auch das ganze manuell eingeben kann um den AoC und HdrO Spielern ein bisschen unter die Arme zu greifen. Mann müsste zwar dann Level, Name, Gilde, Server usw. manuell eingeben, aber das ist immer noch besser als nichts und Programmieraufwand ist das wenig bis nichts, würde ich mir mit meinen beschränkten PHP Kenntnissen schon zutrauen.

Außerdem bin ich auch für mehr persönliche Felder.... Wie wärs mit Lieblingsmusik/Film und das ganze? Die Community soll sich doch untereinander kennenlernen oder?

lg
Iuran


----------



## Trollstrolch (25. Juni 2008)

> Meine letzen Besuche


sollte noch ein t spendiert bekommen und  


> Was gibt's neues?


 würde ich Neues auch groß schreiben,
ansonsten schick, aber das wäre optimierbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten denk ich mal, da wird wohl ja auch noch weiter dran geschraubt


----------



## Loothie (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich fänds schön, wenn es in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit geben würde, das "Was gibt's Neues?" auszublenden. Mich interessiert nicht so wirklich dass es im Forum für mich noch 650.000 ungelesene Beiträge gibt...
Wär schön, wenn man da die Wahl hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (25. Juni 2008)

Loothie schrieb:


> Also ich fänds schön, wenn es in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit geben würde, das "Was gibt's Neues?" auszublenden. Mich interessiert nicht so wirklich dass es im Forum für mich noch 650.000 ungelesene Beiträge gibt...
> Wär schön, wenn man da die Wahl hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, und seien wir mal ehrlich, wer liest die alle?^^

Also viele Sachen die gestern nicht funktioniert haben, funktionieren jetzt, Lob von meier Seite.
Was ich mir noch wünschen würde wäre, dass der Char,d er als "Main" geflaggt ist auch ganz oben auf der Charliste steht, so wie beim alten Mybuffed.
Dann bin ich ja nach wie vor dafür, dass der gnaze Englische kram übersetzt wird.
Ich kann leider keine Bilder in de Galerie laden, da braucht man irgend so n Plugin (mit Firefox), das hab ich mir geholt und installiert, aber irgendwie ist mir dann alles abgestürzt und jetzt will's erst recht nicht... Ich kenn mich da ja nicht so aus, aber geht das nicht so wie beim alten Mybuffed, ohen sämlichte Java Plugins, damit war ich nämlich sehr zufrieden.
Kann man die defaul Galerie eigentlich nicht löschen? Ich find den Name echt hässlich. "Sonstiges" oder "Verschiedenes" oder so wäre besser.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Juni 2008)

lol komme nicht mal auf mein MyBuffed profil Oo gestern abend gings noch , heute morgen auch noch . aber jetzt geht meine MyBuffed seite nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benutze FireFox 2.0


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> lol komme nicht mal auf mein MyBuffed profil Oo gestern abend gings noch , heute morgen auch noch . aber jetzt geht meine MyBuffed seite nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einer der Webserver ist grad "ausgefallen", auf den du wahrscheinlich weitergeleitet wurdest - wir bringen ihn gleich wieder online.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Einer der Webserver ist grad "ausgefallen", auf den du wahrscheinlich weitergeleitet wurdest - wir bringen ihn gleich wieder online.




thx für die Info Zam^^


----------



## hasenkeks (26. Juni 2008)

hasenkeks schrieb:


> Da ich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen habe, bin ich nicht sicher, ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat. Als ich eben auf einem MyBuffed-Profil war, ist mir aufgefallen, das bei der Schaltfläche "Profil melden" nicht der Anzeigename zu lesen ist, sondern der, den man zum Login verwendet. Ich war noch auf anderen Profilen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das überall, oder zumindest häufiger vorkommt. Ich nehme mal an, dass das ein Fehler ist. Immerhin weist Ihr bei der Registrierung extra darauf hin, dass man unterschiedliche Anzeige- und Anmelde-Namen verwenden soll, um eine höhere Accountsicherheit zu gewährleisten.



Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass, in dem Feld oben links in der Ecke, wo normalerweise "Hallo hasenkeks" steht, mein Loginname angezeigt wird, sobald ich in den mybuffed-Bereich wechsele. Ich dachte, das hängt vielleicht mit dem zusammen, was ich vorher schon mal beschrieben habe (siehe Zitat). Vielleicht ist die Information ja hilfreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gastro (26. Juni 2008)

Ja das kann ich bestätigen und wenn man in´s video abteil des users geht steht dort auch der loginname anstadt des Usernames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg:Gastro


----------



## Karinistos (26. Juni 2008)

Seit der Umstellung geht der Autoblog nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavenstorms (26. Juni 2008)

Bei mir erscheinen keine Profile mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich auf mein Profil oder auf das eines anderen will steht da Fertig...und ne weisse Seite ...heul


----------



## Kelmar (26. Juni 2008)

Yay so langsam gewöhn ich mich ans neue MyBuffed.Und danke, fürs größer machen der Besucher des Profil´s.Wenn ihr das jetzt noch mit der "Active User" hinkriegt ,huldige ich euch *g*


----------



## Celosia (26. Juni 2008)

Hi liebes buffed Team,
mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass eure Datenbank und der Webserver mit den Zeichensätzen irgendwie auseinander laufen. Ihr solltet Euch für einen Zeichensatz entscheiden. Im Quelltext steht zwar <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> aber die Zeichen der Instanzen sehen eher nach UTF-8 aus.

Beim Charakter auf der Boss-kill Seite:

Hï¿½llenfeuerzitadelle N H 
Hï¿½llenfeuerbollwerk
Omor der Narbenlose 

 und dann wieder

Festung der Stï¿½rme Kills 
Al'ar  
Leerhäscher

PS: scheint auf der gesammten Character Seite zu sein


----------

